# BMW M1 - Uprated 1 series - NOT being built!



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Even if they did, it would be blasphemous to call it an M1. It would have to be a 135Mdriveis or something else ridiculous like that. :eeps:


----------



## amancuso (Jun 17, 2004)

They better not call it a ti!


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Love it


----------

